# List of parts suppliers



## jlayne (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm a new owner of an '83 Quattro and I'm trying to bring it back to its somewhat original condition. Was wondering who are some of the more reputable OEM and aftermarket parts suppliers. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Looking forward to joining the UrQ Community!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Rock Auto is the best!!!

Blau parts is getting rid of nearly all of their Quatty parts, which is truly an end of an era.
2Bennett has some great parts, but they are expensive.
Audi Tradition has nearly anything you can ever need, but they are in Germany. Shipping can take 2 months.
034 has some great aftermarket bits.

Can you PM me info on your new car?

And most importantly, congratulations!!!


----------



## jlayne (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Sepp. This helps tremendously. I haven't had too much luck here on the forum buying parts yet. Without mentioning his name yet, I may have to dispute a transaction via PayPal if a part is not shipped this weekend. I'll PM you some details on the car.


----------



## prothe (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so excited for you and your new project. I was at the Audi museum in Ingolstadt, Germany last week and have a deeper respect for Audi. They also had a few Quattro's on display there.

Don't forget about www.HansAutoParts.com. I have at least a few hundred older Audi parts for sale there.


----------



## jlayne (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Prothe!! You guys are a wealth of information. I truly appreciate it. 

Someday I'll make it to Ingolstadt...


----------



## Newparts.com (Jul 12, 2017)

Ridiculously old post, I know, but we have OE and OEM VW parts listed on our site if anyone stumbles across this and is interested!


----------

